# Residence Entry Permit



## gencyanup (Nov 15, 2013)

Dear All,

Kindly let me know the documents required for spouse residence entry permit. How long it will take to get the entry permit?..

My husband got family status last month only.His designation has been changed. But still it is old in the passport. Labour card and contract has been already changed with new designation.

I want to know how long it will take to complete the whole process. Please help..

Thanks in advance


Gency


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

how long: well it depends on the compay.
what you need to do: medical, emirates id.


----------



## gencyanup (Nov 15, 2013)

thnx


----------

